# Growing up Golden



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You have very adorable girls!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

They are precious!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks, I tend to think so too!


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Your girls are beautiful.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

how fun to see the age progression...


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

your dogs are gorgeous ::
its nice to see other dogs who have a thing about cardboard 
Ruby loves nothing more than a big cardboard box to chew to death


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Ruby'smom said:


> your dogs are gorgeous ::
> its nice to see other dogs who have a thing about cardboard
> Ruby loves nothing more than a big cardboard box to chew to death


I ended up getting the rake from the garage to clean up that mess, it was everywhere! It kept them busy all day!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

What great pics, you have two very beautiful golden girls!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

gorgeous! The cardboard photo is too funny.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I see they love cardboard boxes as much as Ike does. Paper towel tubes too! Is Blush now larger than Layla? It looks like it in the last pick. They are both pretty girls.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

LOVE the pic of the paper/cardboard shredders! I have three of those too LOL Your puppers are adorable.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Paper shredder here too with Bama. Your girls are both just gorgeous. I cant believe how big Blush has gotten.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

LOVE the shredded box picture!!! Mentor and pupil!!!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> I see they love cardboard boxes as much as Ike does. Paper towel tubes too! Is Blush now larger than Layla? It looks like it in the last pick. They are both pretty girls.


Blush is now taller than Lay, but isn't as long. Layla outweighs her by 3 pounds (she is 6 months older) We think Layla is done, she is 50 pounds & holding...

Blush still has a ways to go, she is going to be a horse:doh:

Thanks everyone! We love them & think they are beauties, but it's always nice to hear it from the outside!:smooch:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How could so much time have gone by since Blush was little? I honestly cant believe she is such a grown up girl now.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------

